# Quality Bible



## JM (Oct 26, 2007)

The last fews weeks I've been looking for a good Bible for daily study and had a thought that may seem ridiculus...has owning a high quality Bible from a well known publisher become a mark of status? I'm not trying to put anyone off from buying a good Bible, I just did, it was just a thought.

j


----------



## etexas (Oct 26, 2007)

JM said:


> The last fews weeks I've been looking for a good Bible for daily study and had a thought that may seem ridiculus...has owning a high quality Bible from a well known publisher become a mark of status? I'm not trying to put anyone off from buying a good Bible, I just did, it was just a thought.
> 
> j


I don't think so. I read (I think in a publishing article) in Wall Street Journal that Bible sales are flat. Your Premium companies like Allan ans Son's and Cambridge have always been good choices for those of who cherish the Bible as the word of God and like having an edition we can pass down. I guess in my mind since I have a "high" view of scripture that it i fitting that the componentsaper,ink,leather,bindinding,all be done properly....to me it is almost a matter of respect.


----------

